# Dave Bagne Shaw



## dave the wave (Jul 27, 2016)

latest resto from Dave Bagne of Hutchinson Minn.  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282107482538


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2016)

Dave always has great stuff.


----------



## toyman (Aug 2, 2016)

He is a great bike builder.I have bought alot of bikes from him.His work is the best.He has a really cute little motorized National from the 30s on Ebay right now.


----------

